# Stripping solid color deck



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I looked at a job today two different peeling issues going on.

On the floorboards, there is the typical deck peeling. Some areas are work down and flaking to bare wood, but also there are areas of intercoat peeling between two layers of solid deck product.

On the spindles, there is also wide spread peeling, even more than the floor boards, and a top layer of semi-gloss paint is peeling down to what looks like the primer or a solid oil stain layer.

Have you guys found a stripped that will work easy for removing this these types of problems? I have tried the BM Sander before, it is did not work that great on a solid deck, especially if the goal is to get it ready for a semi-trans product. 

Scrape and prime is always an option, but not a long term solution given the problems described above. Any cost effective strippers (maybe in conjunction with powerwashing)? I do not think the NaOH strippers would work well with a couple layer of solid, film forming deck stain.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hd-80 http://www.opwdecks.com/hd-80-wood-stripper-2.htm

Its labor intensive still and I have had a hard time selling these types of jobs cause of the price.. most people elect to scrape prime and solid not realizing that there just pushing problem off and making it hard to strip in the future...


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

This may help


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KK9cVZvg0M
> 
> This may help


:lol:
good one.....

On a serious note I second the HD 80, and depending on just how much it's still intact a pretty strong concentration at that. If you go with it, beware of any metal floor plates, trim or anything near the deck. Water down all plant life and if you think it's wet enough do it again. I can tell you that in an area where it's hard to get money for most deck work, I won't touch one of these for under 4 bucks a square......handrails count as six square for every 1 linear foot. (well if they have the normal wood spindles). good luck with whatever way you decide.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate to walk away though. I want to take care of all the finishing related needs of customers. If you let deck maintenance go, it could provide an opening for another contractor to get their foot in the door.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I hate to walk away though. I want to take care of all the finishing related needs of customers. If you let deck maintenance go, it could provide an opening for another contractor to get their foot in the door.



Or it could create something you cannot WALK away from.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Ya I gotta be honest I've done two of those projects. I think actually I'll bid the next one even more up there. One I did ok on...the other about broke even. I too don't want to walk away but you're biting off quite a bit me thinks.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Did you use the On Floor (Ben Moore) Machine with the compression pads and sanding disks or did you use the diamond encrusted brushes?


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand the question. I used boosted HD 80 re-applied multiple times after washing. Yes we sanded cause the wood needed that. What I had came off with three applications of HD. Like I said on the second one I didn't fare so well and honestly I just quoted one yesterday morning and after hearing my price, the folks are just gonna have contractor x restain it with solid color.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NACE said:


> Did you use the On Floor (Ben Moore) Machine with the compression pads and sanding disks or did you use the diamond encrusted brushes?


I used the machine with the brushes and the sanding disks. That deck was floor only that I tried on. This next one is spindles, benches, and floor. The spindles are the worst, but on the floor the main peeling is intercoat peeling with moderate amount worn through both layers to bare wood.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I used the machine with the brushes and the sanding disks. That deck was floor only that I tried on. This next one is spindles, benches, and floor. The spindles are the worst, but on the floor the main peeling is intercoat peeling with moderate amount worn through both layers to bare wood.


Hey Dean another option is to sell the stripping on the floor surfaces only and prep railings and vertical surface and they apply a solid. It makes for a nice look.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey Dean another option is to sell the stripping on the floor surfaces only and prep railings and vertical surface and they apply a solid. It makes for a nice look.


I like that look. Good idea:thumbup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

deach said:


> I like that look. Good idea:thumbup:


we have done that on a few home and that way the railing and the vertical areas get done every 6 yrs with the home (all tho we have touched up a few railing while doing the floor the top railing using sees some wear over a few yrs) and the deck floor is on a 24 month maintenance cycle.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> we have done that on a few home and that way the railing and the vertical areas get done every 6 yrs with the home (all tho we have touched up a few railing while doing the floor the top railing using sees some wear over a few yrs) and the deck floor is on a 24 month maintenance cycle.


I just had a customer last week that had that same stuff all over it. I think I may call them and go back out and take another look at it. They had decided on all solid color after they heard the price to strip it all. (they didn't understand the deck floor space wasn't the only measurement in the thing).....The handrails on this job totaled way more than the floor space. The floors wouldn't be too bad to handle......Thanks Mak


----------

